# The status of Puritan Board



## Scott Bushey (Mar 1, 2005)

Boarders,
Here whats happening:

We are having major technical issues with the board. None of us are real techno-geeks; we put the board together on a whim. The board has grown astronomically over the last 3 years. As you all know, we have tried everything; changed hosts numerous times, had some outside techs retool things etc. None of this has truly solved our issues. We are truly troubled over this. We don't really know what to do. We are appealing to the XMB forum; we haven't had a lot of luck with that as of yet. On top of all this, money has become an issue. More members equals more posts; all this equals more memory usage..........

It's getting us down.........please pray for our endeavors. The board has glorified Christ. We would like to continue, if God wills.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 1, 2005)

Definately PRAYING!!!!!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 1, 2005)

Is it plausible to drop some of the lesser used areas to save memory.


----------



## bond-servant (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Is it plausible to drop some of the lesser used areas to save memory.



Yes, or even the archives? Definately praying too!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 1, 2005)

The board is a great resource. There is much we could trim. Fred and I talked about that today. However, believe it or not, it would not make uop that much memory. The issue is that we are outgrowing our shoe's. Eventually, say in 2-3 years, we will need a dedicated server. These run around $200-300 per month. We are in a definite bind.........


----------



## daveb (Mar 1, 2005)

Praying that you will find an answer for these problems Scott. Finding cheap/reliable hosting is never fun.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 1, 2005)

How about a $5 a month mandatory dues for the board? That woudl take care of all the problems immediately, and we would be able to go to a didicated server right now? 

$5 is:

- a blockbuster rental. 
- a McDonalds lunch you don't need around your waist
- a Magazine you didn't need anyway
- the early bird movie on a Saturday afternoon
- the weekly offering of hypocritical Christians in church 

What do you all think? Can we swing that? 

100 people faithfully on the board - $500 monthly, that takes care of it every month.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 1, 2005)

No problem for me! I think it's a great idea.


----------



## daveb (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> How about a $5 a month mandatory dues for the board?



Great idea. 

If enough people sign up for this I'm sure some good hosting could be found.


----------



## pastorway (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> We are in a definite bind.........



Then I guess it is bound in heaven too! That means we need ot loose it! Now where did I put those *keys*??



Seriously, we do need a long term solution. What would be the best possible fix?

Phillip

[Edited on 3-2-05 by pastorway]


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> How about a $5 a month mandatory dues for the board? That woudl take care of all the problems immediately, and we would be able to go to a didicated server right now?
> 
> $5 is:
> ...



Hmm. How many posts do I typically make in a month? It varies, with some months no posts being made and several in others... I'd say about 10 a month is averaged out... but of these, many are relatively short and (like a simple "smiley face" I just posted in response to a picture of MJ today) inconsequential. So $5 a month would be, basically, for me $.50 per post. 
Of course, you own the site... but just be careful that you don't go with a course of action that makes more financial sense to those who post quite frequently at the expense of driving away those of us who aren't prepared to pay an amount that comes out to being about 50 cents every time we post... unless, of course, driving those people away is something you're willing to do!

I think the moderators and admins should have to pay for the privilege of having the power that they do. Bill all the moderators and the admins. In fact, you could grant people that position (with the power that comes with it) in exchange for their monthly contribution! It worked for Rome... it would surely work here! 

[Edited on 3-2-2005 by SolaScriptura]


----------



## ANT (Mar 1, 2005)

$5 a month, that sounds good. Maybe even offer a yearly package that would be discounted.

12 months @ $5 each month = $60
Do the full year membership and get it for $50

For new screen names, let them have the first month or two for free (just to check it out.) Then, after the trial period is up, let them either pay $5 a month, or do the year membership.

I would go for that. The Puritan Board is worth it. That would be such a small price to pay for getting to fellowship with like minded brothers and sisters. I know we would all gladly contribute.

Does this sound good to anyone else?



[Edited on 3-2-2005 by ANT]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 1, 2005)

What Anthony says, or just seek 100 memebrs who want to make such a commitment. I don't expect to be offered anything for it over those who do not want to pay, but if you can come up with something else to make it more attractive (no idea what it would be) then I suppose that wouldn't be a bad idea.

I can't imagine finding 100 people willing to donate 5$ a month would be that difficult.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 2, 2005)

There's always indulgences...:bigsmile: But seriously, a subscription seems the way to go.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm with Anthony and/or Adam. Maybe see if Adam's idea works (i.e. if we can get 100 people who wouldn't mind), and if that doesn't work, then look into the universal dues idea. Either way, I agree with Anthony that new members should be exempt even if we do go with the universal dues, so they could experience interaction and fellowship for a little while and then they'd have a reason to want to pay.

Either way, count me as willing to commit.


----------



## Shane (Mar 2, 2005)

Please dont take this the wrong way. I would gladly pay but I only recently found work and with 3 kids things are pretty tight. Also as I am in SA $5 is about R35 here.

If it is the only way though then it is Gods will and so be it.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 2, 2005)

No one should get overly concerned yet. We will try and work something out. I haven't uploaded this board to 4 servers to have it Peter out.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 2, 2005)

I think making people pay is a bit much and discouraging. 

blade


----------



## govols (Mar 2, 2005)

How about a price per post? J/K You know, like long distance calling.

That way, people like Adam could pay for it themselves. 

Wow, 2000 + posts in less than a year.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> I think making people pay is a bit much and discouraging.
> 
> blade



Nathan,
We are not 'making' people pay. We are discouraged also. Please see this as a need to brainstorm with everyone in this community. You see the situation. It's either we figuire something out or the board disappears into neverland. It is inevitable. The board is growing, eventually we will need dedicated servers. The cost is $300.oo monthly. What do you suggest? Should Matt and I take the brunt of these financial strains? You spend a lot of time on this board. Does it minister to you? Is this a ministry? I believe so. Give to your favorite ministry. Commit! The ongoing need for this ministry is great. Don't buy that next book, help us. Skip lunch today; fast for this ministry. Don't go to that movie, you spend more time here any ways.........

What do you suggest we do?

[Edited on 3-2-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## blhowes (Mar 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> The board is a great resource.


Amen!



> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> There is much we could trim. Fred and I talked about that today. However, believe it or not, it would not make uop that much memory. The issue is that we are outgrowing our shoe's.


Just curious. What exactly is it that's using up the memory space? Is it the volume of new posts? a higher hit count? existing threads?



> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Should Matt and I take the brunt of these financial strains?


No, definitely not! ... and I'm guessing you pretty much have up until now - thank-you!

[Edited on 3-2-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## bond-servant (Mar 2, 2005)

$5 a month, or $60 a year 'seems' small, but I agree with an earlier post. Our family too, are down to the dollar, and currently have not even been able to put money in savings. We are a one income, homeschooling family, and had about $10,000 in medical expenses last year for my youngest son. [praise God, He faithfully took care of us!]

I could probably do something like $20.00 a year. (?) I like the idea of letting new members post for 1-2 months free before a membership fee is charged. 

Certainly can appreciate the bind the board is in. Other ideas anyone?


----------



## lwadkins (Mar 2, 2005)

Maybe we need a board-a-thon to raise funds to cover each years costs
It has the advantage of not excluding those who truly are living paycheck to paycheck. We all, I know, desire to keep the board open so it can minister and grow all who come reguardless of their personal resourses.


----------



## crhoades (Mar 2, 2005)

Here's a suggestion to save bandwidth and possibly speed some things up.

Avatars - Everytime someone posts their avatar shows up. This is KB that has to go through a pipeline. Take a thread that is 75 posts deep. That is 75 avatars that take up bandwidth. Multiply that by the # of times that thread is viewed and it goes up exponentially.

Solution: Take away the avatars under the screen name and replace it with a hyperlink to the avatar. That way if someone wants to see what someone looks like they can check their profile or have a pop-up with the avatar in it.

I know this is not a financial solution but it might put off the need for one as quickly.

Another thought - if we decide to go the subscription route or the donation route... How about for a donation of $10 or more a person receives the Westminster Standards CD (MP3) if they pay shipping. That would be a low cost way of providing incentive - (price of duplicating a cd) - not to mention I want one!


----------



## JohnV (Mar 2, 2005)

What about a sponsor? Is there a Reformed business out there that would like to buy some ad space? 

Personally, I'd like to keep the ads off altogether. But the idea of a burgeoning market works well with business interests. Its just an idea. 

I don't like the idea of obligating payments to the Board on a subscription basis. Some are in a bind, like myself, but are in dire need of the Board, as I was at one time, (and still am, as I realized when the Board was down for a while. ) You should keep in mind that there are more than just a few who are alienated from the fellowship because of faith and commitment, and this Board can be quite the help. And if it means that I have to go to slow-speed internet service, or not at all, or something like that, then it won't make sense to be subscribed to this Board. 

I'm willing to sacrifice, and there certainly are things that I would sacrifice for the sake of the Board. But I could not possibly have done that back when I needed the Board the most. So I'm just thinking about it in terms of ministry and mission. 

If sponsorship means compromise, then can that idea altogether. We can't risk the integrity of this Board. But if membership means club-like privileges, then I don't like it either, though I would still like to be a member. 

There are overseas members to think about too. There's currency exchanges, and different cost-of-living values (and I'm not talking about how Canada likes colourful money  ), and things like that. I can see this won't be easy. 

Some humourous ideas:

Let's have a car wash! 

Let's put on a concert! 

Let's do the lecture circuit! 

Let's hold a wake! 

No! that last one was a bad idea. 

How 'bout a read-a-thon? 

How 'bout a cigar-a-thon? 

What about a sit-in? 

Well, I'm fresh out of ideas, and excuses for not sending in my $6.25 (exchange rate).


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 2, 2005)

I do like John's idea of sponsors or advertisers. I'm sure there are plenty of Reformed organizations, websites, schools, or even churches who would like to get the word out for a small fee. They don't have to be pronounced adds (i.e. like those annoying pop ups). Maybe have a sponsor page with a link on every thread, or links in the Board-wide emails may suffice. We have close to a thousand members now, and who knows how many more lurkers. 

Another possibility is a tiered membership. Have a level of forums open to non-paying members to participate. And have other forums that all can read, but only those subscribed can post on. And then have perhaps another level (i.e. like the hidden forums for example) with a higher fee. You could also say limit U2U privileges and/or account customizing features to those paying levels. I don't know, just brainstorming. 

I do think the best way though would be to have voluntary donations.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 2, 2005)

Perhaps another idea, to raise funds would be to have a Puritan Board publication that people could purchase a subscription too. We have several good writers hear. I don't think it would be hard to put some heads together monthly and develop some themes for thought provoking and edifying articles.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> Perhaps another idea, to raise funds would be to have a Puritan Board publication that people could purchase a subscription too. We have several good writers hear. I don't think it would be hard to put some heads together monthly and develop some themes for thought provoking and edifying articles.



That's intresting!


----------



## ANT (Mar 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> Perhaps another idea, to raise funds would be to have a Puritan Board publication that people could purchase a subscription too. We have several good writers hear. I don't think it would be hard to put some heads together monthly and develop some themes for thought provoking and edifying articles.



That's an EXCELLENT idea! 

Hey Matt & Scott ...

Start a new thread, title it PB Donations and put up the address where we can send donations to, and let every person send as he is able. Also, let us know who to make the check or MO out to. I would be willing to get something in the mail tomorrow. I do not have alot, but I'll give what I can. Also, to keep us encouraged and in a concerned state of mind, give us a weekly update to see if the PB needs are being met.

My 

Seriously though, start the new thread with the address where to send our donations.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 2, 2005)

The Wamble household concurs.


----------



## pastorway (Mar 2, 2005)

I vote voluntary donations (freewill offerings). This allows those who are able to help support the board do so while not limiting those who simply cannot pay!

Sponsors, or advertisers would be good, too. So is the idea of a newsletter or theological journal that we could put out. 

The idea of having to pay a subscription to particpate would likely cause a down turn in posting and membership.

Phillip


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 2, 2005)

Patrick - You're brilliant. I can see why you left the Navy... you have too much common sense! 
Anyway... I like your ideas.


----------



## lwadkins (Mar 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> I vote voluntary donations (freewill offerings). This allows those who are able to help support the board do so while not limiting those who simply cannot pay!
> 
> Phillip



 I like this idea, hate to see those whose finances are difficutl at a particular time unable to partake of what the PB has to offer.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 2, 2005)

too PW thats all I was saying scott I didnt mena to come accross as thouugh I wasnt going to support the PB. I just didnt want to see this place turn into a paid membership thing I understand doing that over material things like sports or other stuff but not for this. I will give though so dont worry  Whatever you decide to do might be good to make a link or something we can all look at to see where the board is financially etc... 

I meant no offense scott 

blade


----------

